# My Side Lever Engine came to live



## m_kilde (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi All


This night I finished my last part for the engine, Tatoomike66 encourage me to put a video in this forum, actually I put it in lots of forums as I'm so happy with the result


----------



## 1Kenny (Sep 18, 2007)

You sure did a nice job on that engine. I like the way it looks when its running.


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Mogen,
Wonderful little engine you have there, well done in geting it to run so well.

John


----------



## chuck foster (Oct 14, 2007)

mr parker...........seeing the oil under the engine would indicate that it is indeed a runner 8) ............many hours of work building and painting but well worth it eh???  i bet when that engine ran for the first time you had a smile ear to ear that could'nt be removed with a 2 x 4 !  
good job now while it is running in the shop you will have to start building another one!!!  oh the fun is just begining  to start.

welcome to the model engine world!!!

chuck


----------

